# Tutorial - How To Get Faster - Big Cubes Blindfolded



## Ollie (Mar 12, 2015)

I redid my Cubing World video and reduced it down to 9 minutes. It covers centers, wings and memo, so hopefully it's a bit more accessible to everyone.


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

Thankyou! [emoji8]


----------



## h2f (Mar 12, 2015)

Great!


----------

